# Beef burger to beefcake



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

So... Gona start my bulking diet and course tomorrow so thought i do a journal, more for myself really to track progress.

Past courses:-

Dbol few times 4/5 werks

Winstrol once 4/5 weeks

I did a test/deca cycle last Xmas time but didn't get gains I think due to bunk gear.

So this is my course.

Dbol 50mg day. 1-4/5

Deca 500mg week 1-10

Sust. 500mg week. 1-12

Test c 250mg week 1-12

Arimadex through out .5 every 3 days

Nolvadex 20/20/20/20 week14-18

Clomid 50/50/50/50 week 14-18

Got hcg but still insure how I will be taking. Prob from week 3 500iu week.

Got letro just incase I get titty like a women

Diet will be 5000 calories plus and 300g protein a day

Got a pt every Monday to help kick me up the ass and make me taste the pain!!

My training will be mainly heavy ass weights low reps 5-8

Stats are

6ft

15st 4lb

Not sure of bf??

Goals are to get large! Not botherd about putting on excess weight as will shift it on a cut before next summer.

I also want to mainly develop my arms and chest along with legs

Current lifts are

Shoulder press 45k db, for 8

Bench press 110k for 5 ( bit lame!)

Squats 140k for 8 deep

My lifts are a bit lame at the moment as only been at the gym 1/2 a week for past 4 months du to renovating my house.

But back to 4 times a week now.

Here's where I'm at now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck mate, pretty standard cycle that one. I done it a few years back and got fantastic results from it.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Back from the gym and got beasted by a pt. Taking me to the limit and beyond!! It's good to get pushed that hard thou.

Oh did chest by the way

Flys

Decline dumbbells

Flat

Incline

And press machine

Can't really remember the volume but it fooking hurt!

Triceps were giving out before my chest in most exercises.

First jab as well today. Went sweet! Been on the dbol for 3 days now.

Tomorrow back attack!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

good luck with this. I should start a journal for my cutting but id end up heavier the way i am going haha.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> good luck with this. I should start a journal for my cutting but id end up heavier the way i am going haha.


Haha, yer looking forward to mine as I can eat n eat n eat. Been watching the cals for last 6 months as it was summer. Been finding it hard to train and get energy etc.... But dud trim up ok. Winter is for bulking fook the cut off till the new year


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck with the bulk and the training mate


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Just about to go to gym. Had chicken rice n veg today for dinner, lovely!! Pi55ing like a race horse today as trying to get as much water in as poss.

No pip to report after last nights jab. Not sure if that's good or bad?

Nips are itching today but I think it's in my head!!

Anyway off to get large! Back n biceps tonight.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually correction o have got a bit of pip, just sat down! Nothing major though


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Didn't train today as rest day.

Got a **** off bruise on my ass where I injected the other day which I font normally get?

Also I just fell asleep on the sofa for an hour which I never do? I feel totally drained today for some reason.

Do u lose energy on ass?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Done legs tonight, feel cream crackerd now! U know when u had a good leg session when you need the banister to help pull u up the Staires.

Any way..

Did squats tonight I'm trying strong lifts 5x5

Got 155kg for 5 sets of 5

Gona stick 5kg on a week.

Did another jab tonight, went in sweet again. No sides or increases in strength yet.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Did shoulders today, stacked the shoulder press got

2 sets of 10 on 95kg

Snapped my new hook wrist grips doing 200k shrugs pretty pi55ed bout that but good workout.

Up 3lb from starting weight but that could just be fluctuation.

Still aching from Mondays pt bench session good but not good!

Also just sat in launderette as wash machine has broke n there is some fit traveller girls in here, don't know what it is about them but I like it!!!

Think it's there outgoing forwardness.

I'd live in a caravan, hell yer!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck with your cycle, hope you don't get any bad sides.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Got some big ass spots forming on my back already, is there anything I can get to get rid of them?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Did shoulders today, stacked the shoulder press got
> 
> 2 sets of 10 on 95kg
> 
> ...


You shrug 200 kgs mate ?

Thats some fu*king weight !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the spots, some get them mate some dont...

Pi*ser tho, hope someone can advise you on a cure.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> You shrug 200 kgs mate ?
> 
> Thats some fu*king weight !


It is quite a lot, I do get funny looks when I do it. Always had strong shoulders. But i was using wraps so once the grip factor has gone its not that bad.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Got some big ass spots forming on my back already, is there anything I can get to get rid of them?


Anyone????


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Did legs tonight

5x5 on squats 155kg

4 x 10 on press 220kg 9 and 6 on last sets

4 x 10 Straight leg dl with 80kg

4 x 15 calf raise

No pip again after last nights shot. Keep getting bruises at the sure though??

Weight up to 15st 10 now so up 6lbs in 9 days.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Just done chesticles feeling pretty pumped!

Diet and training going well do far.

Spots have gone now, think it was just a coincidence.

I have started having some very racy dreams the last few days. Don't think that's a bad side affect though. Also can't stop thinking about sex.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Just done chesticles feeling pretty pumped!
> 
> Diet and training going well do far.
> 
> ...


Make the most of being rampant matey.... you will miss in when its gone.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Make the most of being rampant matey.... you will miss in when its gone.


I understand why people want to get back on now so quickly. Not only for size but for the feeling of well being and like a dig with 2 dicks

Don't think I'm there yet, kicks in bout week 3/4 if my research serves me right


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Neglected my journal this week but now I'm back.

So...

I've put on 12lbs in 17 days now which is pretty good. Starting to feel mega pumped whenever I train now.

Still only think it's the dbol at the moment so I think the best is yet to come.

No sides as of yet ( touch wood) and no bloat

Lifts are all up as well.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Still Randy as ever, it's getting on my nerves a little now as my missis works nights so not seeing her that much.. Bad times!

Weight has leveled of this week still at 16.1 so up 13lbs

I'm hoping the test and deca will kick in soon.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Havnt trained for 4 days now as I'm on a short sun holiday in Paignton.

But..... Been in the pool today and my shorts are tight like a tiger around my thighs. Also t shirts are feeling tighter.

It's weird as I don't feel I look any bigger in the mirror yet I'm up 15lbs and clothes are smaller.

Skin is really really greasy all the time, balls are starting to shrink now as well. Nothing major to cry over though.

So

4 weeks in and 15lbs up

6 weeks to go!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How are the spots mate ?

I meant to suggest the sun bed to help..


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi mate good luck with your cycle. Im the same height and weight as you but much higher bf% you prob have over a stone more lean mass than i do.

Anyway regarding the spots try something topical like quinoderm or oxy10, something containing benzyl peroxide (spelling) they can help a lot, failing that go see the doc for some anti biotics. Ive had major issues with them had to run accutane the past 4 months not good. Also you could try using head & shoulders shampoo as bodywash ive heard that helps some people, also before getting out of the shower give it a cold blast for last min or so to try closing the pores.

Best of luck buddy


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> How are the spots mate ?
> 
> I meant to suggest the sun bed to help..


Think it may of been a coincidence, they are all sound now. Think it was just the initial load of sh1t I put in my body.

I heard sun beds were good, never bothered thou as I work as s builder and the ridicule just isn't worth it. Had it at all angles when I had a spray tan before my wedding.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

willsy said:


> Hi mate good luck with your cycle. Im the same height and weight as you but much higher bf% you prob have over a stone more lean mass than i do.
> 
> Anyway regarding the spots try something topical like quinoderm or oxy10, something containing benzyl peroxide (spelling) they can help a lot, failing that go see the doc for some anti biotics. Ive had major issues with them had to run accutane the past 4 months not good. Also you could try using head & shoulders shampoo as bodywash ive heard that helps some people, also before getting out of the shower give it a cold blast for last min or so to try closing the pores.
> 
> Best of luck buddy


Cheers pal much appreciated.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Think it may of been a coincidence, they are all sound now. Think it was just the initial load of sh1t I put in my body.
> 
> I heard sun beds were good, never bothered thou as I work as s builder and the ridicule just isn't worth it. Had it at all angles when I had a spray tan before my wedding.


Mate l work on the tarmac and get it all the time but fu*k em the jealous milk bottle faced gits !


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l work on the tarmac and get it all the time but fu*k em the jealous milk bottle faced gits !


Ha I know mate! Dies grate on me though especially the it's just water it ain't real muscle.

The fact I eat bland high protein food everyday, spend sh1t loads on protein and train 5 nights a week obviously has nothing to do with it!!

Your right thou jealous


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Was ment to put this pic up the other night but forgot



It doesn't do me much justice but I think My muscles look more prominent and my shoulders seem bigger. I'm up 15lbs


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Good session tonight with pt, felt as though I could go again after the session. Feeling pretty EPIC off this stuff now, really pushing myself to the max.

Ppl down the gym are saying that I look bigger also which is gooood.

Think today I really have felt the difference with the gear. Today is my 28th day on it so test should be working nicely which it is.

Just a quick question how long do I keep getting gains? Do they continue until the 12th week when I stop?

Cheers


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Halfway through my 5th week and just weighed in at 16-8.5 so Ive now put on 18.5 pounds

Clothes are tighter now and my shorts feel as though they have been shrunk. Can't notice it myself in the mirror but the scales don't lie and people are starting to say I've got bigger. So all good in the hood!

Run out of dbol today so hoping I don't Lose any strength size etc.

Lower back is playing me up something cronic and my shoulder!

Of to see someone next week they intend on " manipulating my back and shoulder" sounds painful!

Anyway loving the gains at the mo and still got 6 weeks left.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

nice journal mate, just out of curiosity ( sory i i spelt i wrong) is this your frt cycle?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

gashead88 said:


> nice journal mate, just out of curiosity ( sory i i spelt i wrong) is this your frt cycle?


I did the same cycle last year but nothing happened( bunk gear!) so yer first cycle.

Done dbol 2 before. But this course it working good.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

fair dos mate i wna strt but dnt no how to...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

gashead88 said:


> fair dos mate i wna strt but dnt no how to...


What u mean u don't know how? Just read up mate or ask questions. Make sure ur diet is in check and training to get the most out of it.

I will tell u all I know if u want to know anything.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Trained legs today and felt v strong. Getting crazy lower back pumps that are unbearable at times.

Also took my bp today as I got some mild chest pains earlier. It was 149/89 which I gather is a little high.

Can any tell me if I should stop the gear to reduce bp of any other options to reduce it???!

Just stopes the dbol today if that makes any odds?

Cheers guys


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there anything I can take to reduce or stop lower back pumps? It's ****ing me up. 2 sets of squats and it's game over


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checked in mate and looking fu*king GOOD......

Good frame coming on there.... top man


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Got some big ass spots forming on my back already, is there anything I can get to get rid of them?


Get some Panoxyl 10% wash mate from boots or they do a gel in 2.5%, 5% and 10% strengths which you apply onto the actual individual spots. The wash seems to be working for me mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

For the spots mate l always reccomend a sun bed...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Spots ain't a problems guys that was a one off I think, body just getting used to the oil.

It's my lower back pumps that's the problem as it effecting my training.

Is there anything I can do to ease it?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Spots ain't a problems guys that was a one off I think, body just getting used to the oil.
> 
> It's my lower back pumps that's the problem as it effecting my training.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to ease it?


I think taurine works well for painful pumps. 3-5g a day?

High bloodpreasure? Hawthorne berry if I remember.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Been away for a while but I'm back !!

So I'm 1 week into my pct feeling pretty sh1t to be fair havnt got much enthusiasm to train, just want to eat junk food.. But I'm battling on got to the gym 3times this week.

Not feeling as explosive or pumped when I work out now either, can't wait to get back on the gear now but know I must wait.

Starting weight 15.4

Heaviest I went to was 16.9

Went to 16.5 after I stopped dbol

I'm currently 16st I'm hoping I won't lose much more.

Any tips to help keep gains? Apart from pct meds


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Been away for a while but still bang on the training. I'm now single do operation get in ****ing mint shape is on!!

Just started a new course this week this is my second course

1- 5 70mg dbol a day

1- 8 650 mg deca

1- 8 800mg sust

8- 13 50mg anavar a day

8-16 600mg rip 200

18-22 pct

.25 arimadex everyday throughout

Milk thistle, baccs etc throughout

5000 cals a day until the 1 rip and then I drop most carbs and go to around 3500/4000cals

Training 4 times a week weights

And 2 times kickboxing for cardio

Mainly doing super sets and reps of around 12-15 seems to be working recently Especially in legs.

Starting weight is 15.10

I'm mainly doing this just so I can track my own progress kept 8lbs from last course, looking for total transformation this time here's where I'm at now.


----------



## Hulk786 (Dec 17, 2011)

Good luck bud


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck  nice to see u back x x


----------



## STAN. (Mar 31, 2012)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Weighed in today at 16.3 do up around 7lbs, biceps are peeking nicely as well.

Does dbol make u p1ss alot and effect erections, when I'm on the job it just ain't raging! Starting to p1ss me off massively


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Weighed in at 16.7lbs today up 11lvs so far. Kick boxing on Monday was a lot harder than normal due to extra weight and shortness of breath from the dbol I think. On the plus side I got 2 sets of 8 out on seated shoulder press with 105kg. Today was the first day I have felt really pumped on bang on it at the gym so the jabs are kicking in nicely now.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck!

Conveniently eating beef burgers as we speak


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Weighed in last night 16.9 think the weight is leveling off now, bench was up 15k on 2 weeks ago and all lifts are up. I've stopped the dbol now so should just maintain roughly the weight I'm at got 5 weeks left befor I start the var and rip 200 and when I drop virtually all carbs.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

But of advice needed I been taking arimadex at .5 a day and I'm starting to get titty like a women. So what's the best thing to use I been taking 30mg of nolvadex for around 5 days but don't seem to be helping I got loads letro should I jump on that? And at what dose?

Much love!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you tried Tamoxifen mate ?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have you tried Tamoxifen mate ?


Ain't that nolvadex? Yer for the last week at 30mgday. Need a solution really.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Ain't that nolvadex? Yer for the last week at 30mgday. Need a solution really.


Are they one in the same ?

I have only ever used Tam TBH.

I got gyno symptons of test cyp once and cut it dead mate, nothing is worth it imo.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are they one in the same ?
> 
> I have only ever used Tam TBH.
> 
> I got gyno symptons of test cyp once and cut it dead mate, nothing is worth it imo.


It must be off the sust, I'm done with it now anyway but finishing on var and rip 225 so hopefully it don't get worse. I'm crazy strong and smashing it at the gym at the mo so really want to avoid stopping now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> It must be off the sust, I'm done with it now anyway but finishing on var and rip 225 so hopefully it don't get worse. I'm crazy strong and smashing it at the gym at the mo so really want to avoid stopping now.


I wouldnt use onerip mate, scares me to death !


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Whys that?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wouldnt use onerip mate, scares me to death !


Whys that pal?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Whys that pal?


To many stoires of bad PIP etc mate, TBH not heard much good about it.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> To many stoires of bad PIP etc mate, TBH not heard much good about it.


I have taken on board your comments but never the less it's going in, I've brought it do I will take it haha. To be fair mate I can deal with the pip hopefully. Got some var to go with it which I know is good!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> I have taken on board your comments but never the less it's going in, I've brought it do I will take it haha. To be fair mate I can deal with the pip hopefully. Got some var to go with it which I know is good!


Hey you crack on mate, let me know how you get on with it, like to hear people's experiences with it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Didn't train today as rest day.
> 
> Got a **** off bruise on my ass where I injected the other day which I font normally get?
> 
> ...


Dbol made me nap more on the first few weeks , you've got a good base weight to work from - how big do you want to go ? Good idea to get a weekly pt session in


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Dbol made me nap more on the first few weeks , you've got a good base weight to work from - how big do you want to go ? Good idea to get a weekly pt session in


" I don't want to get to big" yer right! I want to get as big as possible without looking like a ****. Need to keep symmetry etc


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ukbeefcake said:


> " I don't want to get to big" yer right! I want to get as big as possible without looking like a ****. Need to keep symmetry etc


Yea defo u don't wanna end up looking like a power lifter


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea defo u don't wanna end up looking like a power lifter


Yeah us powerlifters look rubbish don't we  x x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah us powerlifters look rubbish don't we  x x


Erm, NO! X


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah us powerlifters look rubbish don't we  x x


Maybe not the women!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Maybe not the women!


Exactly


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Quick update I'm onto the var and 1 rip now. Not getting any pip at all from the rip, does this imply it's bunk? Muscles are getting more defined now from the var and I'm getting pretty strong. Took my first back shot last night think its coming on ok.



Weighing in at 16.9 now but getting learner! Onwards and upwards


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Planning my next course now and would like to do test prop, tren a and anavar

Test 1-10 500mg

Tren 1-10 500mg

100mg var ed

My last course of test and deca I started getting gyno bad and had to jump on the letro so this being said is the above course my best option?

Also test and deca I havnt had massive results from, I've found most of my gains have come from the dbol I take at the start.

Also had troubles with getting a rock hard dick last time too and would live to avoid that this time round.


----------

